# Longboys "SENTINEL" OHC engine.



## Longboy (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=12228.0


----------



## doubletop (Feb 28, 2012)

Longboy deserves at least one reply. He did a build log and posted a video


http://www.youtube.com/v/zmY8QS6w1mU&hl

Nice engine

Pete


----------



## compspecial (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes I'll second that! a job well done and runs well too Longboy! 
            Stew.


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 28, 2012)

You are quite correct Pete.

I must have missed the post because of my 'downtime', but it certainly deserves good recognition, as this is what the site started off as, own designed engines made from barstock.

I'm just going over to the link and give it a karma point.


John


----------



## steamer (Feb 28, 2012)

That does run extremely well...and quite slow!

That tells me it was built accurately.  Well Done Longboy!

How in the H)@# did I miss this?   Seems that makes two engines I've missed recently!

My appologies Longboy....and some Karma from me!

Dave


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 28, 2012)

Very, very nice.  :bow:
How I wish my Kiwi will work like that whenever it's finished.
Vince


----------



## John Rudd (Feb 28, 2012)

Very good...I'm impressed....
Watched the video and appeasr to run really well...


----------



## Longboy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks fellow hobbyists and moderators for recognising the novices and our table top machine tools in creating these builds. I hope you have found this winters engine, my "Gemini" twin too.........or else!     Dave.


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 28, 2012)

Like some of the others I must admit somehow I missed this one but I will say now that it deserves recognition. You have a fine running engine there. When you can get them to run that slow everything is built right. 
gbritnell


----------



## jonesie (Feb 28, 2012)

longboy a nice build and a real nice runner.thanks for sharing jonesie


----------



## doubletop (Feb 29, 2012)

It was a real pity about that this build by Longboy got missed by us all. You may not have noticed but his 'finished' post was over a year old but somehow got missed by everybody at the time. I can imagine how disheartening that would have been.

Pete


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 3, 2012)

longboy,

Congratulations on this one and on the gemini as well. Personal preference I like the Putt-Putt-Putt sound of this one. It sounds like it could just keep running all day like that.

--ShopShoe


----------



## mnay (Mar 8, 2012)

Great job. Some how I missed the build.  Beautiful simple design and it runs well


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 8, 2012)

That is one smooth running engine!!!

Congratulations!!! :bow:

I like the fan that blows cooling air onto the cylinder.

Andrew

PS- Anyone remember the one dean made that flew off?? :big:


----------



## popnrattle (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweet runnin' engine and great craftsmanship. You got some talent, young man! Thanks for posting. Later, Rick.


----------



## ShedBoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Love it, that runs nice and slow. Looking forward to seeing the gemini run. 
Brock


----------

